# Anybody used Motorhome Depot or other Brokerage?



## Kontiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anybody used or know of anybody who has use Motorhome Depot or used a brokerage to sell their van? Had a call from them today probably from me trying a couple of the websites offering to buy your motorhome. The valuation I had to buy it were very low but I wasn't expecting them to offer that much. I know how much I was being offered as a trade in & how much I could get the same van without trading in so I was pricing my van accordingly. 

Only downside I can see is tying me to them for 60 days (originally was 90 but they agreed to make it 60). As it is no sale no fee is there anything else I am missing (don't want to get caught out)? Are they likely to try to pressurize me to drop to a lower price once I have agreed to let them sell it? (not likely to work as I know how much I need to get from the sale to make it worth my while)


----------



## scenictraveller (Jun 11, 2012)

have u tried selling the van privately hence not using a company as most that do use companies like this are usually wasting there own money.


----------



## Convert (Jun 11, 2012)

scenictraveller said:


> have u tried selling the van privately hence not using a company as most that do use companies like this are usually wasting there own money.



As an aside - where would you try first if selling privately, ebay, auto trader? Selling my folks niesmann bischoff imminently (circa £35K) and not sure where best to do it.


----------



## scenictraveller (Jun 11, 2012)

isint here motorhome mags and motorhome trade sites better than going to a company an having to pay them not to sell 
your bus at the price you may want for it.

dont own one but would have thought if you have one youll know where the better deals lie.


----------



## yorkslass (Jun 11, 2012)

Kontiki said:


> Has anybody used or know of anybody who has use Motorhome Depot or used a brokerage to sell their van? Had a call from them today probably from me trying a couple of the websites offering to buy your motorhome. The valuation I had to buy it were very low but I wasn't expecting them to offer that much. I know how much I was being offered as a trade in & how much I could get the same van without trading in so I was pricing my van accordingly.
> 
> Only downside I can see is tying me to them for 60 days (originally was 90 but they agreed to make it 60). As it is no sale no fee is there anything else I am missing (don't want to get caught out)? Are they likely to try to pressurize me to drop to a lower price once I have agreed to let them sell it? (not likely to work as I know how much I need to get from the sale to make it worth my while)


 i have noticed that all the vans i have seen for sale through  mhdepot have seemed very competitively priced so it may well be that  they will want you to sell for less.


----------



## Kontiki (Jun 11, 2012)

As far as I can see there is no charge if they don't sell it, originally they wanted me to put it on for around £25k. I told them I had been offered a trade in of £31k against another van (almost but not quite the van I want) or they would knock £3k off without a trade in (I'm sure I could get more off without a trade in) but to me it looks like my van is worth about £28k (still a big loss for what I paid but it's a buyers market)
They were offering to sell it on brokerage so I would get £29-30k. As I see it the only downside is I am tied to them for 60 days, but reluctant to be stuck where I can sell or trade it if I get the chance of the van I really want.


----------

